# Anyone heading the the Styx Range tomorrow?



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thinking about hitting the range tomorrow,I dont have anything big to shoot..But a few small pistols,anyone else heading out?


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

where is the styx range at?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Right off I-10... The wilcox exit, you actually pass it on the interstate..It would be on your right when heading towards mobile.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

do you have to be a member or is there a walk on fee too?


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

i have been over there a bunch buying reloading stuff but never shot.i was just talking to my wife about taking my eight year old there tomorrow


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

i have'nt been there either cain, i keep hearing good things about it.. I wont go till later in the day,due to the fact I have to work for a few hours in the morning.. You dont have to be a member to go..


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

i always just shoot in my yard but i think it will be fun for my little boy to go shoot in range


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ya..what are you taking for him to shoot? I was thinking of asking the wife if she wanted to go..


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

if i go ill take some 22s for him and some bigger stuff for me.i may take his deer rifle as well in case the long range has a open spot


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

styx is great just always packed on the weekends, i go to quintette now just to avoid the crowd, but i prefer styx fun-wise/target movability wise


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

I just came back from Styx an hour ago. I enjoy the people who work there. Top notch customer relationship skills.


----------



## irishoutlaw (Mar 9, 2012)

Does styx rivers have shotgun pads (skeet)? Also, what is the longest distance they have set up for the rifle range? Ive been shooting at quintette for awhile but thinking about trying styx. As someone had mentioned quintette gets so damn busy on the weekend, how does styx compare.


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

irishoutlaw said:


> Does styx rivers have shotgun pads (skeet)? Also, what is the longest distance they have set up for the rifle range? Ive been shooting at quintette for awhile but thinking about trying styx. As someone had mentioned quintette gets so damn busy on the weekend, how does styx compare.


Styx has skeet, trap, and five stand. Two hundred yards max on rifle range. I usually arrive around 8 am on the weekends and usually have no problems. They sometimes have shotgun competitions so you may want to call before you go.


----------



## irishoutlaw (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I think im going to try get out there this weekend, hopefully weather holds out.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

What's the deal with ERML? Anyone go there?


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

DeerEngineer said:


> What's the deal with ERML? Anyone go there?


I've been to all three of the places that have been talked about so far and ERML is definitely my favorite. It's a great place.

There's nothing wrong with the public range on Quintette, but I got tired of it. The guys who work there are great and they've never been anything but super nice to me, but the last visit I had there was kind of lame. An older gentleman seemed to be hosting a family reunion at the rifle range and had five guns set up on five different lanes. He and his kids were only using three of them at any given time, causing I and another group to have to wait like 30 minutes to actually set up our stuff and shoot. I can understand using more than one lane if you have a group of four or more, especially if it's not busy, but why take up 5 and then only use 3 at a time (particularly when people are waiting)? Eventually they left and we were able to shoot, so after about 20-30 minutes, I wanted to go over to the pistol range...and it was the same group doing the same thing, only with about twice as many people waiting in line behind them. At this point, I gave up and left. The $10 price is not bad, but it's hard to justify it if I'm not going to get the full use of the place.

As for Styx...eh, it seems like a lot of people here like the place, but I didn't enjoy it at all. I guess I went on a bad day or something, I don't know. It was crowded as hell, so I had to wait a little more than an hour to shoot. Everything went fine for the first 15 minutes or so until the RSO gruffly informed me that it was a busy day and I should let someone else have a turn. Uh, what? I'd been waiting for an eternity and the people on either side of me had been shooting since before I sat down and _I'm_ the one who needs to leave? I don't need to be babied or anything, but sorry, I didn't drive 45 minutes and spend $12 to be told that I needed to go after shooting less than 15 rounds. Note that I wasn't being unsafe or anything, I was apparently just breathing too much oxygen or something. Again, perhaps this wasn't a normal thing, but I didn't enjoy the experience in the slightest. At the very least, I didn't enjoy it enough to rationalize driving for almost an hour and wondering if I'd be there on the RSO's good day.

I like ERML for a few reasons. First, you don't have to go to separate ranges for handguns and long guns like you do at the other two places. Second, you can set up multiple targets at different distances without having to wait for the range to go cold. Third, there's no two-second rule (although full auto and bump fire are prohibited). Finally, it just makes more sense economically (for me, anyway). I go shooting at least three times a month and even at the public range, that's about $360 a year. The ERML membership is $120 a year, which is a better deal (even if it was only $100 last year).

There are a couple of potential negatives. First, you need to have your own target stands. This isn't so much a problem for me since they're not particularly difficult or expensive to make (you can build your own for about $15 or less in the space of about an hour and a half) but transporting them can be a pain. Next, they don't really sell any supplies or anything...you have to have everything you need with you. I guess it's more a case of good preparation than anything else, but if you mistakenly forget your stand or something, you need to go get it since there aren't any there waiting for you. While you can have up to two guests with you at a time, they still have to pay $10 a person to get in (spouses and children under 18 are excluded since they get in free under your membership). Your guests cannot shoot from other benches...they need to stay with you and you have to take turns. This isn't really a huge problem for me personally since that's how my friends and I do it anyway, but it might irk some people who could pay the same price and shoot at the same time at the public range. Also, you can't just go up there and shoot, you need to either be a member or be with someone who is. You need to maintain an active NRA membership to join ERML, which probably isn't a big problem for most people reading this, but it might be to others. 

Overall, though, I think the atmosphere and the price make ERML a very attractive proposition and definitely the best thing going as far as ranges in the area go. I know some people who rave about the Pensacola Rifle and Pistol Club, but the membership is limited to 250 people at any given time and there's like a two year waiting list, so I doubt I'll ever be able to give a review of that place. Hope this helps!


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

*Public Ranges*

We need more ranges. The public ranges all have +'s and -'s and can't please everyone. I understand this as they are public. Heck, we have lots of ordinary people who can't return a shopping cart to the corral at the local Wally World. I have been to the three ranges above and have enjoyed all. I am thinking of looking into the ERML as a member. I went as a guest a few years ago. I also liked the Connection indoor range when it was in business on W Street. The Pace (Quintette) range was my most frequented years ago although the walk from the parking lot to the pistol range was 75-100 yds. Recently too, the pistol targets are set at 15 yds and I like to shoot at 7 yds. occasionally. I also like structure and when I had to explain to a young man twice that he shouldn't handle his firearm while people are down range, there's something missing. The second time I explained it, he got a little upset. That's unfortunate as he may pass those same bad habits on to others. I have since spent the majority of my time at Stxy. Less walking, friendly staff and a stocked store if I forgot something. I like having an RSO calling the range also. I know this may not be everyone's favorite because they like to do their own thing, but the lack of an RSO is a major reason I spend less time at Quintette but I do still occasionally go. When I am posting a target, I like someone watching my back. The RSO routinely calls the line hot/cold whereas waiting for the man to the far right to assume RSO duty (if he even does) at unmanned ranges is spotty at best. Most folks are great and do the right thing though.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got back from Styx. Being my first trip to any range down here i'm very pleased. I had a small group with me who i was teaching how to shoot (I'm not an instructor) but they had expressed and interest. I was very happy they had a shop since my revolver ate through the case of 38 i bought very quickly. everyone there was very nice and actually let some of my friends try their guns while they were waiting for their turn with mine.

My only complaint was at the pistol range: My 38 got very fowled up form the wall world ammo I was trying to pop it open when cold range was called. So i placed it back inside it's clamshell case and stepped back from the line. the RSO walked over looked at me and then started manhandling my gun trying to open the cylinder. I tried to calmly explain to him that it was bound up and I didn't want to handle the gun while it was a safe range; to which he grudgingly agreed and walked away. I understand that the action should have been opened but it was in it's case unloaded facing down range and rather than asking me to visually clear it he decided to paw at a gun older than he is. Sorry that's my gripe for the day.
Excusing that one incident the day was a blast and will definitely return again soon.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

The folks at Styx are good people. I shoot skeet/trap/5 stand there a couple times a week most weeks. I've never shot on the pistol or rifle side as I'm a member of PSC over here.... much nicer private gun club where you get a key and come and go as you please.. but we have no shotgun facilities and the one range here that did lost their lease several years ago...

Styx does sell some reloading supplies with prices about the same as Bass Pro, which has a much more limited selection of components. However, I buy most of that from Midsouth Shooters supply online.


----------

